# Tomatoe & Lentils



## mark17779 (Nov 14, 2010)

When giving fresh Tomatoes should the seed's be left in or washed out ?? I'm sure I've read somewhere that they need to be disscarded as the mice could choke on them, but then in the wild they wouldn't be washed out.

Should Lentil's be cooked or are they ok raw ??


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Tomatoes should not be given to mice, they are too acidic.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Tomatoes are too high in vitamin C also. I'm not sure about providing lentils but I think you should cook them due to this information for human consumption on Wikipedia...

"Lentils should not be eaten raw, due to the presence of anti-nutrients such as phytic acid and tannins"


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Mice love Tomatoes especially ripe ones.I used to grow Tomatoes on a bench of sand in pots and alot of the lower ones were eaten by mice they would even climb up the plant to get nice ripe ones not good if you were selling them though lol.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

lentils are fine raw


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

I feed my mice extra tomatos straight from the garden, unwashed and just cut up, they love them, especially the slightly overripe ones.


----------

